# Parents/In-Laws Who Helped With Costs of Fertility Treatment



## Eimear1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am writing a sensitive article for a leading women's magazine about the costs of IVF/fertility treatment and am looking for women who have been helped financially by their parents/in-laws.

I'm interested in speaking to women who successfully conceived and had a baby, and those who didn't and are perhaps still trying, or have stopped fertility treatment now.

Participants in the article would be paid a fee (for a short phone interview and having some up to date photos taken) and also receive a full readback of their interview to ensure they were completely happy with it.

Please contact me ASAP on eimear.o'[email protected]  Happy to provide any extra information if anyone has any queries.

Thank you.


----------

